# ICSI WITH TESE



## AUSSIE1 (May 14, 2009)

I AM AFRAID I AM A BIT LOST WITH ALL OF THIS! I AM 33 AND MY PARTNER IS 60. DUE TO A FAILED VASECTOMY REVERSAL MY PARTNER HAS SPERM ASPIRATION 2 WEEKS AGO. WE WERE TOLD THAT THEY FOUND SOME SPERM IN A TISSUE SAMPLE BUT WOULD NOT BE SUITABLE FOR FREEZING THEREFORE WHEN MY EGGS ARE COLECTED HE WOULD NEED TO HAVE THIS DONE AGAIN. IF THESE SPERM ARE NOT SUITBLE FOR FREEZING DOES THIS MEAN THAT IF I HAVE ANY EMBRYO'S LEFT THEY WILL NOT BE ABLE TO BE FROZEN AND USED AGAIN IF NEEDED. WE ARE NOT ON THE NHS AND OBVIOUSLY THIS IS A COSTLY EXERCISE??! CLUELESS AS SO NEW TO ALL OF THIS AND DUE TO START MY FIRST CYCLE OF ICSI AT END OF JUNE SO ANY ADVICE WOULD BE WARMLY WELCOME.


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I AM AFRAID I AM A BIT LOST WITH ALL OF THIS! I AM 33 AND MY PARTNER IS 60. DUE TO A FAILED VASECTOMY REVERSAL MY PARTNER HAS SPERM ASPIRATION 2 WEEKS AGO. WE WERE TOLD THAT THEY FOUND SOME SPERM IN A TISSUE SAMPLE BUT WOULD NOT BE SUITABLE FOR FREEZING THEREFORE WHEN MY EGGS ARE COLECTED HE WOULD NEED TO HAVE THIS DONE AGAIN. IF THESE SPERM ARE NOT SUITBLE FOR FREEZING DOES THIS MEAN THAT IF I HAVE ANY EMBRYO'S LEFT THEY WILL NOT BE ABLE TO BE FROZEN AND USED AGAIN IF NEEDED. WE ARE NOT ON THE NHS AND OBVIOUSLY THIS IS A COSTLY EXERCISE??! CLUELESS AS SO NEW TO ALL OF THIS AND DUE TO START MY FIRST CYCLE OF ICSI AT END OF JUNE SO ANY ADVICE WOULD BE WARMLY WELCOME.


Hello,

Freezing a normal ejaculated sperm sample usually results in about half the sperm not surviving the freeze and thaw process. So when only small numbers of sperm are found in a SSR, and remember these are often more delicate than a normal ejaculated sperm, we know from experience that these sperm will not survive freezing so a fresh retrieval should be done on the day of egg collection.

However, this does not affect the embryos ability to be frozen. But remember that only good quality embryos can be frozen, and it is often more common not to have freezing as there are not sufficient good quality embryos left afer embryo transfer.

Best wishes


----------

